# Tengo una duda con la activacion del 555 en monoestable



## chilenick_16 (May 14, 2009)

Saludos!

como ustedes ya saben, nuestro amiguito el 555 conectado en monoestable se activa cuando el pin 2 se conecta a tierra no?

bueno, estoy en un proyecto y el 555 va a ser activado por un comparador 7485, las salidas de este integrado son activas a nivel alto, y como el 555 e activa conectandolo a nivel bajo, el 555 se me va a activar cuando el 7485 se me desactive, y yo necesito que cuando el 7485 se ponga a nivel alto se active el 555, no se si me explico   

bueno, la pregunta es:

hay alguna manera de activar el 555 conectandolo de alguna forma a nivel alto en vez de a nivel bajo?

ya se que se podrian usar puertas not en la salida del 7485 pero ahora mismo me es casi imposible conseguir este integrado  :x 

cualquier sugerencia sera enormemente agradecida!   

de antemano muchisimas gracias!


----------



## kuropatula (May 14, 2009)

Podés usar un transistor NPN para invertir la señal, saliendo por colector o más facil aún, intercambiá las entradas del comparador, lo que iba en la entrada + ponelo en la - y viceversa.

Saludos


----------



## chilenick_16 (May 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias! me sirvió lo del transistor!   
ya habia pensado en usar un transistor pero no se me ocurrió como conectarlo  ops: 

con la idea que me diste del colector me anduvo perfecto!

una vez mas gracias!


----------



## PUA737 (May 14, 2009)

Estimado, lo mismo q te dice nuestro amigo kuropatula pero subo el diagrama.[/img]


----------

